

Would people be as disappointed if Apple released iPhone 4S as iPhone 5? - _fn
http://www.marco.org/2011/10/04/iphone-4s-by-any-other-name

======
fennecfoxen
Probably.

The Big New Feature is the voice thing, and it really needs to prove itself in
the field -- it risks being written off as a gimmick, and one that'll make you
self-conscious whenever you try to use it.

The potential excitement is clouded by skepticism.

Without that, what's left? International roaming is something a small fraction
of us will use. Sprint as a carrier is hardly a fundamental transformation. I
mean, don't get me wrong, I'll take the incremental improvements to CPU and
camera and software (I'm about to replace an Android on its last legs) but
they fail to fascinate.

